# JDOM Neuling



## gast (4. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich soll aus bestehenden Objekten einem XMLexport machen, aber ich finde einfach keine gute Dokumentation dazu. Nur das einbinden der jdom.jar war erfolgreich, aber alles was ich mache und mir auf das System.out geben ist immer nur:

<?XML blabla?>
<baum />

und mehr nicht!!! Habe echt schon viel ausprobiert, komme aber nicht weiter!!!!!

Wer kann mir kurz helfen????  

meine XML Datei sollte so aussehen...


```
<?xml version=2.0?>
<baum>

   <ast>   
       <blatt1>gruen</blatt1>
       <blatt2>braun</blatt2>
       <vogel>Amsel</vodel>
       <nest>true</nest>
   </ast>

   <ast>   
       <blatt1>blau</blatt1>
       <blatt2>gelb</blatt2>
       <vogel>Fink</vodel>
       <nest>false</nest>
   </ast>

  .......usw

</baum>
```

Wer könne mir mal den JDOM Code geben für ein solches Beispiel oder mir wirklich gute Links zuschicken wo man sowas leichtes lernt.
	
	
	
	





```

```


----------



## Roar (4. Aug 2004)

guck doch in die API dokumenation!! die sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein
http://jdom.org/docs/apidocs/index.html


----------



## DP (4. Aug 2004)

und hier mach ich jetzt auch dicht.

kann nicht angehen dass hier täglich 10 threads aufgemacht werden, wie man mit jdom etc. auf xml-elemente zugreift etc.

dieses thema wurde schon sehr oft besprochen und erläutert.

NUTZT DIE SUCHE!


----------

